# Clomid and bloating



## helsebels (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I am in the first month of clomid ( 50mg ) and now on day 16 of my cycle. The last couple of days I have had really bad IBS and my belly looks like its 9 months pregnant !
Back pain and stomach cramps and constipation as well
Should I phone the hospital to check it out?
Am struggling to eat anything more than a pack of crisps without being in major pain.
I would normally take paracetamol and ibrufon for the pain but don't want to risk anything with the potential to be preganant
Have been using a hot water bottle
Does anyone else get this?

H


----------



## BettyNoir (Feb 8, 2011)

It may be worth getting checked out, at least speak to your GP. I'm on my first cycle of clomid and have been feeling a bit bloated (and have also been getting stabbing pains in my lower abdomen) but nothing like as bad as you're describing.  I know Clomid carries a risk of Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome, one of the symptoms of which is bloating, but I don't know if that's what you have. Better to be safe than sorry though I'd say. It seems to me that going through this process is stressful enough without you having to worry about your health, for your own peace of mind I'd go & see your GP at least, or phone NHS direct.

Betty x


----------



## helsebels (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Betty, 
I phoned the docs and he made me go and see him in case it was over stimulation
It wasn't so just got to deal with it and drink lots of prune juice as laxitives are not allowed 
Fun part was I phoned the clinic I am under at Liverpool women's and they wanted me to go
For a scan until they knew I was nhs and then said they don't scan nhs patients !!
Thanks again


----------



## BettyNoir (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I hope you start feeling better soon, and that you have some good news!

Betty x


----------

